# What beads do you use?



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

60,65,or 70%?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

65% in all my humis/cooler


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

65% seemed to be the most popular choice on this board, so that's what I went with.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

65% for me.


----------



## Coop (Jan 28, 2007)

I used to go with the 70% rule, but after reading on this site, I've switched to 65% and have had much fewer burn problems.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used both the 65% and 70% beads, and most certainly prefer the results I receive from the 65% beads. For me, it's the only way to go!


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

damn! I JUST bought 70% beads last week. Now that I see these and other posts touting the benifits of 65% beads I see that I should have done better homework. Anyone have 4 oz or so they can part with?


----------



## CHLuke (Sep 28, 2008)

Had 70 for a long time then decided to switch to 65 recently and I found that the cigars age better and I have had much fewer burn problems since the change though.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

soundman85 said:


> damn! I JUST bought 70% beads last week. Now that I see these and other posts touting the benifits of 65% beads I see that I should have done better homework. Anyone have 4 oz or so they can part with?


I was fortunate enough to lurk here a bit before I bought my beads. I have nothing to compare it to, but I am very happy with my 65% beads in the Vino.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

65% for nearly a decade


----------



## Akicita (Sep 16, 2008)

I am also, for the moment, stuck with the 70% beads. I am going to order some 65% beads and some Taboo cigars because of what Ive seen here, 5000 or so gorillas cant be wrong!!:ss


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

I use a mix of both 65% and 70% beads as a small support system along with a cigar oasis II XL in my cabinet.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually go with the 70% and haven't had many problems. With my go-to cigars (Padron 2000/3000) the draw is consistantly loose so too much moisture tends to give them the level of draw I enjoy. I also don't mind re-lighting them if needed.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ordered my 65% beads from shilala last week!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use 60% Heartfelt beads. :tu I have some 65% too, but prefer the lower humidity range.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in the 65% Heartfelt boat.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

little round ones...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

65% for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Currently have the 70% but will move down to the 65% after winter.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

65 in both my main humis and 60 in my little 20 ct.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

bigdog20 said:


> 60,65,or 70%?


65% and from a variaty of places. For me Scott's seem to be the steadiest. Very little flucuation.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Rolando said:


> 65 in both my main humis and 60 in my little 20 ct.


Is that for dry boxing?


----------



## Benwoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Currently 70%, Moving to 65% when I can.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

gene said:


> I usually go with the 70% and haven't had many problems. With my go-to cigars (Padron 2000/3000) the draw is consistantly loose so too much moisture tends to give them the level of draw I enjoy. I also don't mind re-lighting them if needed.


I just ordered 6 ounces of 70% heartfelt beads for my Maverick humidor. I have never had a problem with my cigars and re-lighting is fine with me. Of the few cigars I have had, I actually only had to re-light twice.

Heck, the humidity here in Pittsburgh, PA is pretty high for long periods of the year.

What I might end up doing is getting a second humidor set up for 65% RH and transfer cigars depending on what each one likes to burn as. Some are good at a higher RH because of looser draws.


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

I was using 70% RH humidification gel but I was having burn issues. I'm going to make the switch to 65% RH beads here pretty soon.

Hey Scott I will order them as soon as I get clearance from my financial advisor(the wife) .


----------



## MrBucket101 (Dec 20, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Ordered my 65% beads from shilala last week!


I too use, beads from shilila, his HCM beads are amazing, they keep humidy even with constant opening and closing. My hygro stays rock solid at 65 and i have never done anything to the beads

I HIGHLY recomend shililas beads :tu


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

i use 70% beads, but keep them rather dry. I usually wait until I see readings in the low 60's from my calibrated hygro before I rewet anything. This usually keeps my RH bouncing between 63 and 68 which seems to smoke just fine for me, and keeps me from worrying about longer term storage for the smoke that I'm holding on to for a while before I smoke them.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I went with 65% and have been happy with the burn and the moisture level on the coolador.*:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I have some 65% Heartfelt beads, and lots of KL seasoned to 65%.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I try to store my cigars between 68-70%.
I prefer Cameroon wrapped cigars in that range. However I like Maduros and some Pepins in the 64-65% range and those I try to dry box for a few days before smoking them.
That being said I use 70% beads in my humi and 65% beads in a dry box.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

A little over a pound of Shilala's HCM 60% beads, but I've followed his instructions to adjust them and they now hold at stable 65% RH in my Vinotemp. It's not often, but when they get over 65%, a thirty minute visit to the freezer gets them back on target.

I didn't vote in the poll because I think Shilala's beads are adjustable, rather than at a set RH. Not that other beads are not as well, but his seem to be more consistent and for longer periods than others I've tried.
:2


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

65% Shilala HCM beads.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

I was reading 65% a lot of these forums so I decided to get a tub of 65% ones.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

65% all the way which actually turns out to be 60% for me due to a high room temperature and the vinotemp running quite a bit.

Cigarmony.com is a great site, Im currently putting together a new vinotemp and I have been getting everything from them - great products and service btw...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

60 in one 65 in the other. Cigars that are tight when cut go into the 60. Heartfelt beads here.


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

got a vino temp coming to me in the mail right now, and not currently using beads in my dry humis I think i will go with 65%


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Texan in Mexico said:


> 65% all the way which actually turns out to be 60% for me due to a high room temperature and the vinotemp running quite a bit.
> 
> Cigarmony.com is a great site, Im currently putting together a new vinotemp and I have been getting everything from them - great products and service btw...


Thanks for the kind words bro!

Since switching from 70% RH to 65% RH nearly 10 years ago, I have had virtually zero draw, burn and flavor issues that couldn't be directly attributed to construction. :tu

~Mark


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

I use 70% Heartfelt beads in two containers in the lid of my humi, and get the best of both worlds, because I usually maintain 70% on the top shelf of my humi, and 65% on the bottom. That way, I can put some of my more humi-sensitive smokes on the bottom if needed.

That being said, I'm debating on switching to 65% because I do seem to have some minor burn issues. Just worry about them drying out too much and not aging as well.

- Garilla


----------

